# Chef Niloc, do you still recommend theElenco XP-625 AC/DC Power Supply for etching or do you



## Gummy Bear (Dec 2, 2012)

now recommend a different unit?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 2, 2012)

welcome! It maybe awhile before you get a response, Colin is kinda out of commission these days.


----------



## Gummy Bear (Dec 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Colin, hope he recovers soon.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 2, 2012)

This should be a PM


----------

